# Bodyguard 380 Worries



## Payce (Apr 29, 2012)

I just bought a S&W Bodyguard 380 so the first thing I did was strip, clean, and lube it. When I reassembled it and pulled the slide back the barrel went with it. I had to push down on the top in the ejection port to make it stay where it should. It does this every time I strip it down, but after I put the pin in it stays where it should. When the slide is locked back the barrel also wobbles a little. Haven't fired it yet because this kind of worries me. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would not sweat that a bit. I don't have the Bodyguard, but my P-11 does that and so does my SCCY CPX-1 Gen 2. I had a Ruger LCP that did that also. I think the small ones tend to do that. I have almost 800 rounds through the Kel Tec and around 150 through the CPX-1 without any issues. I had about 400 rounds through the Ruger before I traded it off. Never had any issues there either. Personally, I don't know why that does that with the barrel, but I do not think it is a manufacturing flaw or anything like that.:smt1099


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

it's a floating barrel, most semi autos float. as long as it doen't move when its closed your fine


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one, and it does the same thing....also, sometimes, when you reassemble it, the slide doesn't want to go forward all the way, and you have to putz with the pin a bit, but, went to the range and shot 100 rounds thru without a hiccup...not very accurate after 10-15 yds., but it's a pocket rocket.


----------

